

How Fast Can You Build A Server? - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/03/13/how-fast-can-you-build-a-server/

======
dryicerx
How on earth is building a server/computer... that's just inserting the
cpu/ram and plugging in sata cable while everything is already screwed and in
place. Lame...

~~~
jacquesm
Still, the video explains some outages that I experienced while I was a
customer at the planet :)

No esd protection, dropping parts in to the machine, sitting your unused RAM
on _paper_ (one of the best insulators). It's really enlightening.

